# Which to get ? Anatolioan Shepard or Great pry?



## porkchop48 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have not figured out which I wanted yet but do know that I do want to get a pair of either or. 

But once I do decide I do not even know where to start to look to find them.   I right now mainly have goats. I have a couple of feeder steers but the soon to be cow herd will be at the farm I am buying across the street and the goats will be on this side. 

Any one want to sway me one way or another on the breed? I would like them to be atleast friendly enough with my family where I can go into the field and them not think I am a threat but other than me and DH, no strangers need to be in my fields.

A little about the area they would have to patrol 7 acres completely fenced in, pasture turkeys and geese, the occasion chickens that like to free range in the field.  a small section of wooded area within the fence and a pond.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2012)

Why not one of each? It is not advisable to get siblings from same litter and breeders who do that, unless they are going to someone with a lot of experience, are questionable to me.

BTW we have 3 pyrs and 1 anatolian here, 2 teams M/F .  They are allll great  but the anatolian doesn't know how to shut-up at night  but she is a little young. 8 months Anatolians  also dig dig dig but they are absolutely wonderful wonderful dogs. Pyrs can have some of those same bad habits but mine don't. They only bark when there is a reason and if they dig its generally not too bad and more to keep themselves cool. I like big hairy dogs! They all love their people!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

Honestly I like both but I LOVE my Anatolian with all my heart. I don't think you could go with either. I do think that a pair is a good idea and if you are getting a pair why not get one of each? 

If they are going to be on that much land then you must have more than one. Maybe three would be better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2012)

Straw is my farm partner....guess which one is more "his" dog???????  

He is crazy for his girl!

ETA- it will take up to 2 years for any LGD to be able to be around poultry. They like to "play" with them that usually ends badly for the poultry.  Lost 2 more this week :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh yeah, Callie is my baby.


----------

